# BG-E7 problems.



## paul13walnut5 (May 24, 2013)

I had an issue a while back when I used my BG-E7 that my 7D locked up, and the aperture woukdn't change.

Removed the grip and the cam worked fine. There seemed to be a hair on the grip, which I removed and then business as usual.

When I took my 7D out tonight it was dead. Removed the grip and tried the battery, fine.

Cleaned contacts, refitted. Replaced with freshly charged batt etc. Sometimes cam powers on, sometimes does not. If I leave it on (although failing to power up) it comes to life after 30s or so.
It then powers down (probably got the power safe CF on) then after 30s starts back up again without being touched.

The camera seems fine straight from the battery, not fine from the grip.

Anybody had similar problems and know of things to check?


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2013)

I've had similar problems. Usually it's because the grip has worked loose from the body. Make sure the knob that attaches the grip to the body is tight.


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

third party grips here only.. never had a problem with them.

you should expect such a expensive canon gear just works.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jun 13, 2013)

Myself, I only use Canon accessories but I have seen the other brands and there is very little difference besides cost. I just prefer the Canon brand and warranty and support on them.


----------



## RGF (Jun 13, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> third party grips here only.. never had a problem with them.
> 
> you should expect such a expensive canon gear just works.



Only time I have had a problem with a Canon grip is when it worked loose.

not worth risking an expensive camera and photo op to save a $100 or two.


----------



## rs (Jun 13, 2013)

When you say you've cleaned the contacts, do you mean you cleaned _all_ the contacts - the contacts on the grip that go inside the body, the corresponding contacts inside the body, and finally the battery contacts inside the grip?

Or could you have one faulty battery in the grip, and you just happen to be trying out the good one in the body?


----------



## Malte_P (Jun 13, 2013)

RGF said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > third party grips here only.. never had a problem with them.
> ...



well i have used third party grips for a long time and they sell in the millions.

now show me on report that a third party grip damaged a camera.

you fall prey to advertising when you believe only genuine stuff is good.
a BG is easy to build. there is no magic to it.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 13, 2013)

I have had nothing but problems with removeable battery grips, starting with the 20D and up to the 5s. Most times, it was oxidation on the contacts, other times, it was just odd. That was with both Canon and 3rd party grips.

Hence, why I got rid of all bodies that weren't 1-series, no more grip problems! I only have one "gripped" body left - 1VHs and it's been fine, oddly enough!


----------

